# Found English Setter!



## wetvet (Oct 20, 2007)

A young unneutered male English setter, wearing an orange ecollar, was found above Hyde Park in Cache Valley, Ut on Wednesday, Dec. 10. He is a pretty tri-colored. The folks who found him have to leave by next Tuesday, so they are quite anxious to find his owner before then. If you recognize this dog, call 435-752-1133 anytime.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

if you can not find the owner in time PM me I may be able to look after him for a while until the owner is located.

Bret


----------

